# Saay Hello to my little friend...



## Livebychance (Jan 29, 2007)

Shooting 22 pistol competitions with my Hamerli was fun and challenging but, after I got really good at it I lost interest. Being a deer hunter and not always having time off of work during the one week season, I decided it would be nice to have a rifle in the car so if time allowed on the way home from work I could maybe get in an hour or two. Well, the work car isn't the biggest and the rifle would not fit in the trunk, and the back seat is out of the question even if covered might be obvious to it's nature. Hey how about a pistol? would fit into the trunk, easy to transport, cool. Now came my next situation, what manufacturer and caliber? My State does not allow semi's for hunting so a revolver or single shot is what I'm allowed. Next step what manufacturer, after reading countless forums, magazines, and loading manuals it was obvious to me the Ruger. Although Smith's have a huge following the reloading manuals with hot loads say; "For Ruger and TC only!!" Not an engineer but came to the conclusion of a more robust gun. (Let the daggers come).
Choose a 454 in caliber for its power and flat shooting. Went to the range with the Ruger Super Rehawk and placed one of my 22 targets out at fifty yards. Left hand in my pocket, right hand on the revolver nice light touch of the trigger, Ka-Boooom. Good freaken gocka mucha, thank God nobody was at the range watching how I almost dropped the gun. Second shot both hands on the gun with a death grip. Problem no hits on the target, so brought it in a bit to twenty five yards I thought very embarrassing. Still no hits, what the heck these sights must be way off. Had to buy more shells as I ran out. A 4x4 piece of card board discovered there were some hits all over no rhyme or reason. More research. Bought RCBS Rockchucker started loading my own, it took a good 500 rounds to finally group 4 inches at fifty yards off hand (both hands). Well this all happened over a couple of months missing deer season because did not dare head out with the way things were. That's how I became addicted to big bore handgun shooting. 
Looking forward to firing the 500 cartridge.

Magnum Research 500 S&W
:enforcer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice toy :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

That's a nice looking gun. How does she shoot?

WM


----------



## Livebychance (Jan 29, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> That's a nice looking gun. How does she shoot?
> 
> WM


I will let you know this week end.


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one nice looking revolver!


----------

